# ORV Fees to Rise in 2014?



## Afishyo (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard on the radio that the house approved hunting & fishing lic to be increased also. Deer tags will be going up to $20.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

What a complete rip off. We have old and outdated ORV laws that our Reps wont spend 5 minutes of time looking at, our economy is in shambles and now this money grab.


----------

